# Yorkshire Big Breakfast Autumn 2012



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Info stolen from https://www.facebook.com/events/352491938158657/

It is that time of year again, the last big run out of the year, the Yorkshire Big Breakfast at Specialist Cars of Malton.

Sunday October 14th will see thousands of drivers meet at Malton from 8.30am for a bacon sandwich and a chance to look at some of the finest metal in the North of England.

Now in its 5th year the Yorkshire Big Breakfast has grown to become one of the North's premier multi-marque car events with every kind of sports and classic car in attendance. We've had over 2000 people attend the last events and this promises to be even bigger.

As always everyone is welcome, no matter what you drive (or ride, motorbikes are of course welcome), please pass this invite on to your car clubs, owners clubs, friends and colleagues, it is the mix of makes and models that makes this event so exciting.

Working with North Yorkshire Police to ensure another safe and enjoyable meet we will have a one-way traffic system in place to keep things flowing, please follow the guidance of our marshals. As the event has grown we are also working to provide improved catering and toilet facilities.

See you there!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ill be there


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Setting off from here just after 7 ( :doublesho ) going to take the scenic route


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Leaving half 7 going scenic route to.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You'll probably catch up with me :lol:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

cant make this one as working

so i want lots of pics on here tomoz night from you lucky buggers thats going

enjoy its usually a great day and some cracking cats on display


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Just a few (hundred) photos Steve... they've uploaded back to front for some reason though 
http://s37.photobucket.com/albums/e84/Nezzer69/Big Breakfast October 2012/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Great photos.It was the best meeting yet.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Have lots of pictures and videos to go through  inc yours Nat, Got some pictures of you leaving on the main road coming out, Thought for a second you would give the golf some


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

didn't make it as i had already arranged to go here:









Think my mate john (blue cinq made both)


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Have lots of pictures and videos to go through  inc yours Nat, Got some pictures of you leaving on the main road coming out, Thought for a second you would give the golf some


I drive like a Granny


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

andy monty said:


> didn't make it as i had already arranged to go here:
> 
> Think my mate john (blue cinq made both)


Looks like he did


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for that have passed this link on to him :thumb: :wave:


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Dont know how i missed this, Gutted. Came in spring great day never mind the rain.


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

31st March Easter Sunday 1st one this year.Shame its the day before every one taxes there summer rides.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

craig b said:


> 31st March Easter Sunday 1st one this year.


The day before i tax my car-boo!  looks like a great meet though would love to come along in summer :wave:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Working nights that weekend


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

I went to last years easter run in my subaru really enjoyed even though the weather was pretty dismal !

Will deffo be attending this easter again but i sold the subaru and bought an audi s4 so look forward to taking that instead.


----------

